# Mentor



## 1lipripper (Jun 2, 2008)

Every now and then you hear about 'kid's fishing days' that someone puts on. These fishing derbies can be a lot of fun. Sometimes they're put on for the under-privileged kids, sometimes for dads who never learned to fish. In this one day, how much can they learn?

You see there's a flaw with these derbies.

Let's say the child DOES get interested in fishing and wants to learn more. They get excited about going again. But, they look around and there's no one to take them. Over time, they may lose interest and we have lost another person to help our 'flock' grow. As the older portion of our 'flock' leaves our sport due to health, disabilities or death, there aren't as many 'newbies' to come on board to take their place. That's what I mean about 'negative growth'. License sales are WAY down over the last 5-10-15-20 years. Look it up. The same can be said for hunting.

If you do take a child fishing here's a few tips: a). Remember, it's their day. If they want to fish with a big 'ol hunk of bubblegum, let 'em. b). make certain they catch fish (bream and panfish are great species to start them on). c). when they've had enough, leave. Don't force them to stay.

Are you a mentor to some child? Do you take them often? I don't mean every time. Or, do you feel good about yourself for taking a child fishing just that one day? And leaving it at that? And if you leave it all that you'll never know if you may have stirred something in the child to enjoy our sport.

So, do you take a child fishing, other than family? If we don't, we'll continue to have 'negative growth' in fishing AND hunting.

Just something to ponder&#8230;


----------

